# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  معرفی شرکت های فعال در خدمات SharePoint در ایران

## pcseven

با سلام
لطفاً چنانچه شرکتها و یا اشخاص حقیقی را می شناسید که توانایی پشتیبانی و توسعه SharePoint 2013 و همچنین تولید WebPart و قالب های شیرپوینتی را دارند، آنها را در همین تاپیک معرفی نمایید.

----------


## pcseven

ما 6 سال قبل برای نصب و پیکربندی Sharepoint 2006 با شرکت تفکر سبز قرارداد بست و با آموزش های ارائه شده تجربه کاربرد این ابزار در سازمان بخوبی شکل گرفت.
در سال 93 تصمیم گرفتیم برای استفاده از امکانات جدید، SharePoint را به 2013 ارتقا دهیم.
بین شرکت هایی که در این زمینه اعلام آمادگی کرده بودند دو گزینه راهکار خلاق و سامیکس نهایی شدند و تصمیم گیری واگذاری کار به یکی از این دو شرکت همانند تصمیم گیری برای خرید سیب زمینی صورت گرفت و در نهایت پروژه بخاطر 25% قیمت پایینتر به شرکت سامیکس واگذار شد. (قطعاً اگر این شرکت با همین استراتژی قیمتگذاری در میدان تره بار فعالیت می کرد، سیب زمینی فروش موفقی می شد!)
تجربه تلخی که برابر با چند سال عقبگرد برای یک پورتال سازمانی با ده ها زیر سایت بود. نارضایتی چند هزار کاربر و چندین میلیون پول ناقابل از جیب رفته ...

با توجه به افتضاحی که این پیمانکار به بار اورد، هم اکنون نیازمند اشخاص حقیقی یا حقوقی هستیم که با تجربه مناسب گرافیک وب، چند MasterPage برای SharePoint 2013 با قابلیت انتخاب Theme و مبتنی بر استانداردهای امروز وب طراحی نمایند.
برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر "پخ" فرمایید.

----------


## amin1softco

بنده در این زمینه کار کردم ولی می خواهم بدونم کلیت کار شما به چه شکل است ...

----------

